# The Beer Phantom



## ohdeebee

Yes it pours beer!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

If you make one for lite beer will you be using a lite weight frame?


----------



## ohdeebee

Ha! I'd have to figure out where to hold the beer without a tank!


----------



## militarymonark

flexible plastic bladder and I think I just drooled a little


----------



## rustyspoke66

Very, very nice!!


----------



## chitown

If we can land a man on the moon, why shouldn't we be able to pour beer from our bikes. Well done. 

One small tap for man, one giant keg for mankind.


----------



## mantaray06

LOL, One small tap for man, one giant keg for mankind, one for the road!


----------



## IJamEcono

Jason..what does it weight with a full tank?


----------



## ohdeebee

My scale only goes up to 50lbs and its more than that. The kickstand has a hard time holding the bike up.


----------



## TheSaint

I love it! It's the idea that counts!

Name on the guard is excellent!

Now how to carry more beer? 

Use the Shelby Airflow Tank, at LEAST
three gallons or more!

Fir even another level of excitement
paint the bike and use details to reflect
the brand of beer you like,
Ballast Point Sculpin IPA?
Kern River CITRA DIPA?
or Russian River Pliny the Elder?

great idea mr BEER FanTim!

regards,
TheSaint


----------



## chitown

TheSaint said:


> Now how to carry more beer?




Well if you are going for volume then you'd have to make it a cycle truck to handle the large liquid cargo. 105 spokes for sure. I'm picturing a st bernard theme paint job with the keg on it's side.


----------



## Beaverdam

You just need a hose running through the frame to the box on the rack... and a bigger box!


----------



## ohdeebee

Bike was raffled off last night to benefit the local Jaycees. The bike will now reside somewhere in Illinois with its proud new owner Ed. More pics and details coming soon. Thanks again to everyone on this site as well as RRB.com for all the compliments.


----------



## chitown

Hey Ed, you out there? I'd like to set up some "rides" this summer with you.


----------



## ohdeebee

Very happy to announce that this bike raised $1700 for the local Jaycees. Here are the last of the pics.

Grand Prize!!!





The lucky winner in the middle of us! What happened to MY beer?!


----------



## Seanachae

I love this bike! It brings together two of my favorite things in the world! Have you thought about doing a Guinness theme in black and tan???


----------



## ohdeebee

That's something we could do. I never thought about it. I guess I would have to have a buyer lined up or an event to build it for. I think it would look nice though!


----------



## hotrodbob

i dont drink but cool bike


----------



## militarymonark

you made fail blog
http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2011/10/07/white-trash-repairs-put-a-tap-on-it/


----------



## ohdeebee

No such thing as bad publicity!


----------



## bricycle

What a cool / Awesome idea!!!!!!!


----------



## ohdeebee

That was over a year ago I built that bike. It was raffled off and I believe it now resides somewhere in your neck of the woods Bri.


----------



## snickle

Thats bad ass, pictures have been saved for my slideshow!


----------



## slick

WOW!! Killer bike. Didn't see this till now. Great idea. Closest thing i saw to that was a cycletruck with a BBQ on the front that actually worked out very well and didn't fall over somehow? The guy was cooking on it all day for everyone.


----------

